# Illustrator 10 - transparenter Verlauf möglich?



## Jersey (27. August 2004)

Siehe Beispiel: Ich habe einen Kreis mit Verlauf gefüllt, will jetzt, dass die äussere Farbe transparent ist. (Wie auch in flash oder InDesign möglich ist). Geht das eigentlich in Illustrator?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. August 2004)

Hi,
also ich habe das bis heute noch nicht hinbekommen, wenns ne Lösung dafür gibt wüßte ich die auch gerne.
WQas du jedoch machen kannst ist 2 Objekte erstellen und dann beide jeweils mit der Farbe des dahinterliegenden Objektes im transparenten Bereich füllehn und dann das vordere Objekt (Lens-effekt) vom Kreisabziehen, dann  hast du denn gleichen Effekt.


MFG


----------



## Jersey (30. August 2004)

Das Problem ist, dass mein Hintergrund nicht einfarbig ist wie in meinem Beispiel. Der ist per Verlaufsgitter in verschiedenen Farben gefüllt.  Aber egal, ich mach des jetzt einfach im Photoshop.  Hast Du eigentlich schonmal ein Tut für dieses Verlaufsgitter Werkzeug gesehen? Ist zwar net so schwer zu kapieren, aber ich würd gern besser damit umgehen können.


----------



## thoru (30. August 2004)

Erstelle ein Objekt deiner Wahl und fülle dies mit einer 
Farbe oder einem Verlauf. Kopiere das Objekt und 
füge es davor wieder ein. Dem obenliegenden Objekt
verleihst du nun ein Verlauf von Schwarz nach Weiß.
Jetzt musst du beide Objekte markieren und wählst
über das Flyoutmenü der Transparenzpalette die
Option "Deckkraftmaske erstellen". Schwarz kennzeichnet
in dieser Maske die Farbe die transparent sein soll.


cu
thoru


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. August 2004)

Hi,
das wußte ich auch noch nicht, bin aber in Illustrator nicht son crack wie in Freehand. Was das Verlaufsgitter betrifft wüßte ich jetzt kein Tut aber wie so oft übung macht den Meister  .

MFG


----------



## Jersey (31. August 2004)

Cool! Danke!


----------

